# Weak nitric acid for 4 pound gold pins.



## gogoldgold (Aug 6, 2007)

I made it with Sulfuric acid and Potassium Nitrate. Final I think no more than 30% Nitric. Test for 4 pound gold pins. No heat and wait two week, all gold plate out of pins, pour off solution and filter. Use hcl-cl dissolved all gold plate and precipitated , not much gold but so happy. Next time I will suggest use lazersteve method (peroxide acid) to gold pins first and then hcl-cl.
That's easy control and cheaper than other methods.
But now how to do the copper pins? Collect them and sell later?
[IMG:768:1024]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x228/gogoldgold/IMG_1218.jpg[/img][IMG:1024:768]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x228/gogoldgold/IMG_1217.jpg[/img]
[IMG:1024:768]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x228/gogoldgold/IMG_1215.jpg[/img]
[IMG:1024:768]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x228/gogoldgold/DSCN0007-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2007)

GoGold,

The copper is merely scrap and can be rinsed well and store until you have enough to take to the salvage yard and cash in. No need to waste acid dissolving it.

It's hard to make out what your last photo is showing. It appears to be several spent melting dishes, one with crude gold flakes in it? :? What is it?

Steve


----------



## gogoldgold (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Steve,
The last photo show is melting the gold before use hcl-cl method (Very good one method!!!) Finally got few grams pure gold button.  

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2007)

GoGold,

You don't need to melt the foils before using HCl-Cl. If you do it will actually take longer to dissolve the gold. In the future you should put the rinsed foils into the HCl-Cl *without melting first*. Do you have a photo of the final button?

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 6, 2007)

I want to know about the mountain of melting dishes.
Did you buy a case?


----------



## gogoldgold (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh yes, that is after hcl-cl method and then melting in the dish.
The photo show up process from gold flakes melting to gold button.


----------



## gogoldgold (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi,
This is melting dish station.
Everyday melting the gold for making jewellery.
[IMG:1024:768]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x228/gogoldgold/DSCN0017.jpg[/img]
[IMG:1024:768]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x228/gogoldgold/DSCN0018.jpg[/img]


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 6, 2007)

Are those scorifying dishes? What on earth are you doing? Are you an assayer? What on earth is in the gunk - oil? I see lots of molds. Looks like a pretty good chunk of gold with some copper in it. If you could grind those dishes up fine, and pan them, you would probably have a decent chunk of gold. Copper looks pretty free of black re-precipitated gold. I think you did better than you think you did. It should be the goal of everyone to find a way to dissolve the gold and not the copper, without re-precpitating the gold back on the copper (black). So far, the only decent way to do this is with cyanide.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm somewhat familiar with scorifying dishes and don't think that's what they are. They look a great deal like the small melting dishes (clay) that are readily available from jewelry supply houses. As I recall, a scorifying dish has a flat bottom area, with a shoulder, and are much thicker. My first impression was that I, too, was seeing a scorifying dish, however. 

Panning isn't the best approach. Much of the value in such dishes is often tied up in the flux such that you don't find the metal due to being very finely divided, often nothing more than microscopic particles. That becomes evident if you use soda ash and clean the dish. A dish that appears to be barren of values will almost always yield a button of metal. 

I used to run such things through my ball mill, then include them in my waste material that was furnace reduced. Otherwise values are discarded. Silver chloride is usually a component in the flux, which is reduced and acts as a collector in the furnace. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (May 5, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## draftinu (May 10, 2008)

Not too sure of the quality of that gold :?


----------

